

Klikaklu - iPhone Treasure Hunts with GPS & Image Matching - kcoop
http://klikaklu.com

======
zachlatta
Cool! Really like the idea. If you play your cards right, you could make
Klikaklu a wonderful example of what social integration can do.

~~~
kcoop
Thanks! Do you have something in particular in mind?

~~~
zachlatta
Nothing in particular, at least for now. Seeing your app was the first time
I've ever thought that social integration would make sense.

